# Outlook e-mail Excel Attachments won't open!



## DrCoach (Sep 10, 2008)

Whenever I recieve an Excel e-mail attachement, I have to save it and then go and get it to open it. It will not open simply by double clicking any more. It says it cannot find the right software to open the file. I do not know why it suddenly stopped working, but more importantly, how do I fix it?!


----------



## icmpechome (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you double-click the file and open it once you have downloaded it and saved it to your desktop? or do you have to open Excel and choose File-Open from the menu?


----------



## DrCoach (Sep 10, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *DrCoach*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

What operating system and version of Outlook are you using?


----------



## DrCoach (Sep 10, 2008)

I am using Windows Vista Home PRemium 2006 and the Outlook is 2007.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do the Excel files that you cannot open have the extension .xls or .xlsx or does this occur with either extension?

See if this helps:
http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/securetemp.htm

and or this:
http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-4050-excel-attachments-won-t-open#6


> Try going to Excel Options, Advanced tab, and under the general heading:
> Uncheck the box that says: Ignore other Applications that use Dynamic Data Exchange (DDE)


Let us know what happens.


----------

